# Bekomme komische Mails



## Beate64 (11 Oktober 2007)

Heut nachmittag bekam ich eine komische Mail.
Hier ist sie:


> Hey Thomas!
> 
> Wir haben uns uns doch vorletze Woche so über die zerschnittene Kreditkarte von Petra kaputtgelacht. So was passiert Dir mit dieser Kreditkarte garantiert nicht!
> 
> ...




Ich dachte erst da hat sich jemand in der Adresse vertan.
Nun bekomm ich alle paar Minuten Mails mit englischen Text.
hab noch nie soviele Mails bekommen.
Hier íst eine davon:


> Special Autumn offer from MyCanadianStore. 50% discount for every item from really astonishing selection of products. Don't waste time.
> 
> Visit MyCanadianStore to choose from the wide range of cheap and quality products. Order drugs online in Canada and they will be delivered to you fast and discreet at much more cheaper prices than in America. Prompt service, fast delivery.
> 
> Thanks for being our customer.


Was kann ich machen das diese Irrsinn aufhört? Und was soll das?
Kann mir jemand helfen?:roll:


----------



## Timster (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bekomme komische Mails*



Beate64 schrieb:


> ...  Und was soll das? ...


SPAM. Siehe z.B. > hier <, > hier < oder auch > hier <.


Beate64 schrieb:


> ... Was kann ich machen das diese Irrsinn aufhört? ...


Siehe z.B. > hier <. Oder probier > das < aus.


----------

